# Wood mug (Without using a lathe)



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Good morning! My name is Martin Lien and new to this site. I am 46, a devoted husband and father, a truck driver, live in Litchfield,MN and have been woodworking (mostly scrollsawing-puzzles, Christmas ornaments, scrolled portraits, games, words, etc) still as an amatear for about 20 years. Someday I hope to have more time to do more woodworking, learn better techniques, and be in my shop more. I am looking for ideas of small items that sell well. Thinking about small boxes, pet caskets, musical stomp boxes and tounge drums. I would appreciate any ideas! *I do have a question also: Someday I would like to buy a lathe and create the many things that are possible on a lathe, but I dont have one right now. Kinda silly but just wondering if there is any way to make a wood cup or mug without using a lathe? From a 3" oak dowel?* Again any ideas would be greatly appreciayed! Glad to be here! Happy woodworking and God bless! Marty from MinneSNOWta "I think spring is finally coming here this weekend!"


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I never thought of drilling out a large dowel. There's several mug makers here. LJ "Danal" is exceptional with segmented mugs. These are mine; http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73369 .

But quite honestly mine are a loose derivative of Danal's mugs. They sell well for me. (Over 100 sold this year). Boxes sell well also. That's my main 2 small items.

Welcome to LumberJocks.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

How about drill press, vice/clamps, and forstner bit?

Really like Monte's mugs.

Only time tried stave construction, my lathe save project that now holds coins.


----------



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the replies! Still trying to find my way around here. This is a little different than the scrollsaw forums Ive been on. I'm used to categories in the forums; general, projects selling, finishing, etc. Anywho thanks and yes I see alot of you make mugs. I see alot of different ways to make them…still dont see one that I could do right now with what I have…may have to save up and buy a new tool! Have a great day!


----------

